

Startup Quote: Bob Parsons, Founder, Go Daddy - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11697249030

======
raychancc
Anything that is measured and watched, improves.

\- Bob Parsons (@DrBobParsons)

<http://startupquote.com/post/11697249030>

